# Welches dieser 2004 erschienenen Spiele würden Sie schon jetzt zu den besten PC-Spielen aller Zeiten rechnen?



## Administrator (23. Juni 2005)

*Welches dieser 2004 erschienenen Spiele würden Sie schon jetzt zu den besten PC-Spielen aller Zeiten rechnen?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Rinderteufel (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Welches dieser 2004 erschienenen Spiele würden Sie schon jetzt zu den besten PC-Spielen aller Zeiten rechnen?*

Auch hier keines. Sind ein paar nette Dinger dabei, aber den Titel haben die sich imho nicht verdient. :>


----------



## bierchen (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Welches dieser 2004 erschienenen Spiele würden Sie schon jetzt zu den besten PC-Spielen aller Zeiten rechnen?*

FarCry war eines der besten Spiele seit langem. Nur dieses hat meiner Meinung nach diesen Titel verdient. Vergesst Doom3 und Half-Life2


----------



## Dimebag (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Welches dieser 2004 erschienenen Spiele würden Sie schon jetzt zu den besten PC-Spielen aller Zeiten rechnen?*

Pro Evo Soccer war ein Meilenstein, deswegen hat es meine Stimme erhalten.

Auf dem Gebiet des PC Sport einfach unerreicht.

Mich interessiert aber auch:
Was hat eine Durchschnittsgurke wie Black Mirror hier verloren?    War das der Scherzeintrag?


----------



## Dumbi (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Welches dieser 2004 erschienenen Spiele würden Sie schon jetzt zu den besten PC-Spielen aller Zeiten rechnen?*



			
				Rinderteufel am 23.06.2005 15:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch hier keines. Sind ein paar nette Dinger dabei, aber den Titel haben die sich imho nicht verdient. :>


Jup, da ist IMHO wirklich nichts herausragendes dabei.


----------



## Worrel (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Welches dieser 2004 erschienenen Spiele würden Sie schon jetzt zu den besten PC-Spielen aller Zeiten rechnen?*

Von den Genannten hat mir Half Life 2 am meisten Spaß gemacht - hauptsächlich wegen der Gravity Gun und dem Antlion Köder.

Aber ich finde *Beyond Good & Evil* besser und für diese Liste weitaus geeigneter als das nur durch seinen Mittelerde-Bonus passable *Schlacht um Mittelerde* ...


----------



## gefrudel (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Welches dieser 2004 erschienenen Spiele würden Sie schon jetzt zu den besten PC-Spielen aller Zeiten rechnen?*

Panzers wunderbare grafik und ne gute Story finde ich


----------



## OBluefireO (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Welches dieser 2004 erschienenen Spiele würden Sie schon jetzt zu den besten PC-Spielen aller Zeiten rechnen?*

Meine Stimme ging an 
*Far Cry*!   

Seit langem mal wieder ein guter Shooter, mit großer Bewegungsfreiheit, klasse Grafik und von einem deutschen Entwickler!


----------



## RickSkywalker (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Welches dieser 2004 erschienenen Spiele würden Sie schon jetzt zu den besten PC-Spielen aller Zeiten rechnen?*

Leider ist da nicht Splinter Cell 3 dabei, das Spiel ist echt das Beste seit Langem gewesen. (Hat sogar Teil 2 und 1 überholt   )
Dieses Jahr ist zwar noch nicht zu Ende, aber Brothers in Arms ist mein Lieblingsspiel diesen Jahres.


----------



## Soki (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Welches dieser 2004 erschienenen Spiele würden Sie schon jetzt zu den besten PC-Spielen aller Zeiten rechnen?*

Wenn überhaupt, dann FarCry. Aber im allgemeinen würd ich keines der Spiele in die Kategorie "bestes Spiel aller Zeiten" aufnehmen. Da gabs die Jahre davor wesentlich bessere Kanditaten.


----------



## Iceman (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Welches dieser 2004 erschienenen Spiele würden Sie schon jetzt zu den besten PC-Spielen aller Zeiten rechnen?*



			
				Worrel am 23.06.2005 16:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich finde *Beyond Good & Evil* besser und für diese Liste weitaus geeigneter als das nur durch seinen Mittelerde-Bonus passable *Schlacht um Mittelerde* ...



Beyond Good & Evil erschien bereits 2003.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Welches dieser 2004 erschienenen Spiele würden Sie schon jetzt zu den besten PC-Spielen aller Zeiten rechnen?*



			
				Dimebag am 23.06.2005 16:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Was hat eine Durchschnittsgurke wie Black Mirror hier verloren?    War das der Scherzeintrag?


Dann kann man die Durchschnittsgurke HL 2 auch gleich aus der Liste nehmen.


----------



## Killtech (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Welches dieser 2004 erschienenen Spiele würden Sie schon jetzt zu den besten PC-Spielen aller Zeiten rechnen?*

Zum bis dato "besten Spiel aller Zeiten" hat meiner Meinung nach keines der oben genannten Spiele das Zeug.

Am ehesten würde ich allerdings zu Far Cry tendieren...

MfG, Killtech


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Welches dieser 2004 erschienenen Spiele würden Sie schon jetzt zu den besten PC-Spielen aller Zeiten rechnen?*

vampire - unter vorbehalt, mit dem neuesten patch und unter berücksichtigung der subjektiv miesen durchschnittsware, die sonst so raus kommt.

wobei das spiel klar zeigt, dass es durchaus auch mit echten klassikern hätte konkurieren können, wenn man es fertiggestellt hätte...


----------



## JohnCarpenter (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Welches dieser 2004 erschienenen Spiele würden Sie schon jetzt zu den besten PC-Spielen aller Zeiten rechnen?*

Bin auch für FarCry. Aber Half-Life2 liegt vorne.Klar,die Zusatzmission Steam hat für viele Stunden Extraunterhaltung gesorgt.


----------



## Mahatma77 (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Welches dieser 2004 erschienenen Spiele würden Sie schon jetzt zu den besten PC-Spielen aller Zeiten rechnen?*

Kommt immer darauf an, wie eng man "die besten Spiele aller Zeiten" definiert: In die Top10 hätte es wohl keiner dieser Titel geschafft, aber wenn es einfach darum geht, daß ich dieses Spiel uneingeschränkt weiterempfehlen kann weil es Spaß macht, schön ist und mich gefesselt hat, dann möchte ich mindestens Halflife² und FarCry nominieren.


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: Welches dieser 2004 erschienenen Spiele würden Sie schon jetzt zu den besten PC-Spielen aller Zeiten rechnen?*



			
				Dimebag am 23.06.2005 16:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Pro Evo Soccer war ein Meilenstein, deswegen hat es meine Stimme erhalten.
> 
> Auf dem Gebiet des PC Sport einfach unerreicht.



Sehe ich ganz genau so  Ansonsten hätte es von den genannten Spiele keine in meine Bestenliste geschafft. Die Top3 PC Games für mich sind immer noch Operation Flashpoint, Deus Ex und Monkey Island 2.
Apropos Top Games 2004: Imo fehlt da in der Liste Chronicles of Riddick, das war für mich neben Pro Evo 4 und Vampire das beste Spiel des Jahres 2004, um Welten besser als ein HL2.

Mfg Shadow_Man


----------



## Dimebag (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: Welches dieser 2004 erschienenen Spiele würden Sie schon jetzt zu den besten PC-Spielen aller Zeiten rechnen?*



			
				Shadow_Man am 25.06.2005 04:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Dimebag am 23.06.2005 16:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alles Top-Spiele, aber Riddick war einfach zu kurz, um in die Geschichte einzugehen. War aber trotzdem sehr beeindruckend. Wo man ins Gefängnis geführt wird, die Szene werde ich noch lange in Erinnerung behalten  

@Mahatma: Wenn man die Top10 der Spiele machen würde, und mindestens ein Sportspiel dabei sein sollte, dann würde ich da Pro Evo 4 mit Sicherheit reinwählen. Auch wenn ich im "echten Leben" Fussball nur nebenbei verfolge. Pro Evo ist Gameplay pur.


----------



## DerboesePiranha (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: Welches dieser 2004 erschienenen Spiele würden Sie schon jetzt zu den besten PC-Spielen aller Zeiten rechnen?*

Hm, also für mich ist es auch keines von denen...

Für mich ist das beste Spiel aller Zeiten WC3 (Wobei ich ganz ehrlich sagen muss, dass ich nicht wirklich weis, wie ich DAS BESTE Pcspiel bestimmen soll... Das lässt sich einfach nicht vergleichen... Es gab auch schon früher in DOS-Zeiten unglaublich gute Spiele, die man mit denen heute überhaupt nicht vergleichen kann... Auf jeden Fall ist WC3 schon verdammt nahe dran...)


----------



## BaronSengir187 (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: Welches dieser 2004 erschienenen Spiele würden Sie schon jetzt zu den besten PC-Spielen aller Zeiten rechnen?*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 23.06.2005 20:41 schrieb:
			
		

> vampire - unter vorbehalt, mit dem neuesten patch und unter berücksichtigung der subjektiv miesen durchschnittsware, die sonst so raus kommt.
> 
> wobei das spiel klar zeigt, dass es durchaus auch mit echten klassikern hätte konkurieren können, wenn man es fertiggestellt hätte...



Absolut. Vampire- Bloodlines hatte die am liebevollsten designten Charaktere und eine tolle Story. Stellt man die Bugs mal beiseite, die ja eher Schuld des Publishers sind wie ich finde, gehört dieses Spiel ganz eindeutig an die Spitze.


----------



## Worrel (26. Juni 2005)

*AW: Welches dieser 2004 erschienenen Spiele würden Sie schon jetzt zu den besten PC-Spielen aller Zeiten rechnen?*



			
				Iceman am 23.06.2005 17:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Worrel am 23.06.2005 16:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmpf. Mist. das stand aber in irgendeiner 2004er Liste drin ...

Dann fällt mir noch *Painkiller *ein ...


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (26. Juni 2005)

*AW: Welches dieser 2004 erschienenen Spiele würden Sie schon jetzt zu den besten PC-Spielen aller Zeiten rechnen?*

Far Cry

ist besser als Half Life 2 da ich mich in den Leveln viel freier bewegen kann.


----------



## El-Chupakneebray (26. Juni 2005)

*AW: Welches dieser 2004 erschienenen Spiele würden Sie schon jetzt zu den besten PC-Spielen aller Zeiten rechnen?*

Hab auch für Far Cry gestimmt.
Half-Life 2 hab ich nichtmal durchgespielt, weil es irgendwann langweilig wurde...
Wenn man Gravity Gun und Physik kannte dann war es einfach lineares durch die Levels rennen.


----------



## restkraftverstaerker (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Welches dieser 2004 erschienenen Spiele würden Sie schon jetzt zu den besten PC-Spielen aller Zeiten rechnen?*

das ist der ultimative prollo-poll!
Half-Life 2 gehört niemals zu den "Besten Spielen aller Zeiten",
um so ein game zu sein muss man schon eine Revolution ausgelöst haben wie z.B.

Civilization
Command and Conquer
Doom
Diablo
Deus Ex
Half-Life
Pac-Man
Operation Flashpoint
Pong
Quake
Tetris
The Secret of Monkey Island
Ultima Online

das ein Shooter mit aktueller Grafik und ein paar physik Tricks, das "beste Spiel aller zeiten" ist glaubt die PCGames redaktion doch selber nicht!


----------



## newester (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Welches dieser 2004 erschienenen Spiele würden Sie schon jetzt zu den besten PC-Spielen aller Zeiten rechnen?*

Für mich war 2004 Far Cry am beeindruckensten.   

Als HL2 rauskamm war der Zug schon längst abgefahren, um noch mal so eine spielerische und technische Begeisterung wie bei Far Cry auszulösen.

Das änderte auch nicht der lächerliche Überhyper der meisten sich in diesem Fall vollkommen überzogen reagierenden Print/Online-Redakteure (inkl. die der PCG)


----------



## LordMephisto (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Welches dieser 2004 erschienenen Spiele würden Sie schon jetzt zu den besten PC-Spielen aller Zeiten rechnen?*



			
				restkraftverstaerker am 27.06.2005 00:28 schrieb:
			
		

> das ein Shooter mit aktueller Grafik und ein paar physik Tricks, das "beste Spiel aller zeiten" ist glaubt die PCGames redaktion doch selber nicht!


Du hast den Poll nicht richtig verstanden glaube ich...

Meine stimme geht an FarCry, der einzige Shooter der mich in den letzten Jahren bis zum Ende am Rechner gehalten hat.
PES4 bleibt bei mir mal aussen vor, da für mich die ganze Serie zu den besten Spielen aller Zeiten gehört


----------



## restkraftverstaerker (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Welches dieser 2004 erschienenen Spiele würden Sie schon jetzt zu den besten PC-Spielen aller Zeiten rechnen?*



			
				LordMephisto am 27.06.2005 02:44 schrieb:
			
		

> restkraftverstaerker am 27.06.2005 00:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du hast wolltest meinen Beitrag nicht verstehen, glaube ich. Das gerade  anspielnungen in diesem Forum auf der Strecke bleiben ist frustrierend.

Die PCGames hat mit


> zu den besten PC-Spielen aller Zeiten rechnen?


 doch gerade auf Half-Life angespielt!!! Schließlich stand das in der ihrer Zeitung drinne!!!


----------



## LordMephisto (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Welches dieser 2004 erschienenen Spiele würden Sie schon jetzt zu den besten PC-Spielen aller Zeiten rechnen?*



			
				restkraftverstaerker am 27.06.2005 10:47 schrieb:
			
		

> LordMephisto am 27.06.2005 02:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es geht aber hier doch um unsere Meinung, nicht um die der Redaktion


----------



## ich98 (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Welches dieser 2004 erschienenen Spiele würden Sie schon jetzt zu den besten PC-Spielen aller Zeiten rechnen?*

Far Cry, da super große und frei bespielbare Level, super KI, fordernder Schwierigkeitsgrad und ne Hammer Grafik und Physik.
Gruß


----------



## sternitzky (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Welches dieser 2004 erschienenen Spiele würden Sie schon jetzt zu den besten PC-Spielen aller Zeiten rechnen?*



			
				BaronSengir187 am 25.06.2005 17:42 schrieb:
			
		

> ruyven_macaran am 23.06.2005 20:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau!   
Aber die Spielermodelle hätten ein bißchen besser aussehen können. Wie bei DE² liegt die die graphische Qualität der PC's unter denen der NPC's.
Aber ein bißchen entpacken und kopieren & verschieben; und man kann als VV oder Stripper3 spielen.     
Also, die PC's und NPC's sind nicht nur alle voll austauschbar & spielbar, sondern haben auch ihre eigene individuelle Physik.


----------



## TentaQuel (2. Juli 2005)

*AW: Welches dieser 2004 erschienenen Spiele würden Sie schon jetzt zu den besten PC-Spielen aller Zeiten rechnen?*

"Mich interessiert aber auch:
Was hat eine Durchschnittsgurke wie Black Mirror hier verloren?    War das der Scherzeintrag?"

Durchschnittsgurke kann man es wirklich nicht nennen, für mich als Adventurefan war es eines der besten Spiele der letzten Jahre, da konnte mich auch Half-Life 2 und Far Cry nicht überzeugen.
HAb übrigens für Black Mirror gestimmt  , würde auch noch PES 4 nehmen, weil so ein gutes Fußball-Spiel habe ich noch nie zuvor gespielt.
Far Cry und Half-Life 2 waren dagegen voll lahm, Half-Life 2 habe ich noch nicht einmal zu ende gespielt so langweilig war das, da spiele ich liber ein schönes Adventure da gibt es wenigstens eine mitreißende Story.


----------



## S_P_I_K_E (3. Juli 2005)

*AW: Welches dieser 2004 erschienenen Spiele würden Sie schon jetzt zu den besten PC-Spielen aller Zeiten rechnen?*

Farcry und HL2 waren schon ganz gut, aber zu den besten Spielen aller Zeiten zähle ich sie nicht, also keines von denen. Aber gibt ja immhein Chancen, dass demnächst mal wieder was außergewöhlich gutes kommt.


----------



## Takeshii (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Welches dieser 2004 erschienenen Spiele würden Sie schon jetzt zu den besten PC-Spielen aller Zeiten rechnen?*

An die Genialität und Qualität der Spiele vergangener Tage reichen diese (überwiegend) Kommerz-Produkte leider nicht mehr ran - auch kein HL2 oder FC.
Es sind ja auch größtenteils keine wirklich neuen "Spiele" im engeren Sinne, sondern nur Neuauflagen alter Ideen; die kreative Eigenleistung der Entwickler hält sich imo in Grenzen. Daher wäre ein Titel wie "bestes PC-Spielen aller Zeiten" nicht verdient. Davon abgesehen lassen alle Spiele, die ich von diesen gespielt habe, hier und da mehr oder weniger deutlich zu wünschen übrig...


----------



## maxx2003 (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: Welches dieser 2004 erschienenen Spiele würden Sie schon jetzt zu den besten PC-Spielen aller Zeiten rechnen?*

HL² natürlich, hat ja auch das Actionforum gesprengt... und gefallen hat es mir auch...


----------



## Nielshaase (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Welches dieser 2004 erschienenen Spiele würden Sie schon jetzt zu den besten PC-Spielen aller Zeiten rechnen?*

Die Spiele sind ja nicht schlecht aber Battlefield Vietnam  hätten sie weg lassen können und dafür das weit aus bessere Battlefield 1942 oder am besten Battlefield 2 nehmen sollen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: Welches dieser 2004 erschienenen Spiele würden Sie schon jetzt zu den besten PC-Spielen aller Zeiten rechnen?*



			
				Nielshaase am 13.07.2005 21:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Spiele sind ja nicht schlecht aber Battlefield Vietnam  hätten sie weg lassen können und dafür das weit aus bessere Battlefield 1942 oder am besten Battlefield 2 nehmen sollen.



Da hat aber jemand nicht aufgepasst   Es geht nämlich hier um Spiele die im Jahre 2004 erschienen sind.

Mfg Shadow_Man


----------



## Hells_Bells (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: Welches dieser 2004 erschienenen Spiele würden Sie schon jetzt zu den besten PC-Spielen aller Zeiten rechnen?*

Meine Stimme ging an PES 4, weil es für mich eines der Alltime Favourites sein wird, ganz dicht auf den Fersen ist ihm allerdings Far Cry.


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: Welches dieser 2004 erschienenen Spiele würden Sie schon jetzt zu den besten PC-Spielen aller Zeiten rechnen?*

ich hab half life die stimme gegeben. micht weil pauschal sage half life ist einfach klasse und es gibt partous nix besseres sondern weil man sich in half life 2 keine minute durchs ganze spiel hindurch langweilt und da können sich einige andere , auch aus anderen genres, eine scheibe abschneiden.

besten unterhaltung gespickt mit genialer storylien und pysikspielreien.

deshalb top .......


----------

